# The fight within



## squatting dog (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2019)

Are you referring to PTSD?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

Multiple demons (not just PTSD) and almost everyday it's a fight. Worse around 2-4am. 
Some days are worse than others. Humor helps, so I try to find a chuckle whenever possible. 
Also try to find projects during the day so I can sleep at night.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Do you think therapy would help? Or have you already tried that?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

Therapy hasn't really helped all that much. One of the main problems I have with the VA is their handing out pills as an answer to a problem. Anytime you have pills with side effects that include "depression, suicide thoughts etc" it strikes me that maybe, just maybe you shouldn't be handing them out like candy. I suppose not all VA facilities fall into this category, but, unfortunately the ones near me do.
I've already lost my youngest to this exact problem, so needless to say, I don't have a lot of confidence in the system. 
Writing down thoughts has had a much more positive result as has a couple of fellow grunt groups I belong to. Unless one has had to take a life, I cannot expect them to fully comprehend.  I would expect 911 may understand that feeling more so than others.
I do thank you for your concern RR.   It's a fight, but, I've no doubt I'll survive.  It's in my DNA I think.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

You've carved out your own treatment, SD!

To me, anyone who goes as far as you do for animals has a life-spark stronger than most people's.

Keep writing, keep talking, and know that we here, love you a lot!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2019)

Real uplifting OP


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2019)

I was lucky. I spent 14 months in Vietnam as a combat Marine. I was also wounded, but only minimally. I came home with all my parts that I had before I left. I have no problem with watching war movies, but I don’t like sharing war stories with the guys at the local American Legion. No PTSD here.

I do have a friend who suffered greatly with it. His wife told me that he fought the war everyday for years. Finally, his therapy helped him to some extent. Enough so that he could get some sleep at night. I remember him telling me a few stories that if true, and I have no reason not to believe him, I may have ended up the same way as him. He finally did commit suicide when he was in his mid 50’s.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 27, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Multiple demons (not just PTSD) and almost everyday it's a fight. Worse around 2-4am.
> Some days are worse than others. Humor helps, so I try to find a chuckle whenever possible.
> Also try to find projects during the day so I can sleep at night.



I'm so glad you shared the struggle with us!  ({@squatting dog })    ...the brackets and parentheses mean cyber hugs!   Not sure if that's a thing a guy knows, lol.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 27, 2019)

Saw this posted elsewhere on Veterans Day.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Multiple demons (not just PTSD) and almost everyday it's a fight. Worse around 2-4am.
> Some days are worse than others. *Humor helps, so I try to find a chuckle whenever possible.
> Also try to find projects during the day so I can sleep at night.*


Humor is huge
Projects are huge

It's day by day, dawg, but you know this

All the best to you, man, for the tomorrows


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I'm so glad you shared the struggle with us!  ({@squatting dog })    ...the brackets and parentheses mean cyber hugs!   Not sure if that's a thing a guy knows, lol.


 Thank you. that's something I did not know.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 28, 2019)

I had decided to no longer reply to this site but felt the urge to reach out. I had a problem that the VA addressed with Zoloft. I credit that drug with saving more than my marriage. The only noticeable side effect is that I like people TOO much and that I sometimes scare them. I’ll take the side effect. Buena fortuna.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2019)

My husband had this problem also, which he brought back with him from Vietnam.  Many people blow off PTSD as a made-up thing or a sign of weakness, but it is a very real and very terrible thing and can cause lifelong devastation to those who suffer from it.


----------



## toffee (Nov 28, 2019)

SD- you give so much for animals -who love you for all your thoughts your dealing with'
I can tell you now your not alone  - not many  people young or older that have the perfect life 
as you may think ' demons come in all shapes and forms-


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I had decided to no longer reply to this site but felt the urge to reach out. I had a problem that the VA addressed with Zoloft. I credit that drug with saving more than my marriage. The only noticeable side effect is that I like people TOO much and that I sometimes scare them. I’ll take the side effect. Buena fortuna.


You aren’t as different as you think. 
Some people are more socially awkward than others. I’m one of them and know I’m not the only one. You aren’t that different. We have more similarities than differences.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, squattingdog, you don't think therapy helps and you refuse meds. There's not much left in the "help" bag. If you believe your symptoms are severe enough, you will have to choose which, or what combination, is beneficial to you. I understand your aversion to meds, But you don't know what works until you try it. Same with therapy.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 3, 2019)

PTSD, Combat Fatigue and Shell Shock are synonyms; WWI has  videos showing the extreme behaviors of Shell Shock, as dose WW II.  
I've yet to search for PTSD, watching these victims is disturbing, more over-the ignorance of how to treat them is WWI and II,


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> PTSD, Combat Fatigue and Shell Shock are synonyms; WWI has  videos showing the extreme behaviors of Shell Shock, as dose WW II.
> I've yet to search for PTSD, watching these victims is disturbing, more over-the ignorance of how to treat them is WWI and II,


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posttraumatic_stress_disorder


----------

